# Bottom Feeder/Algae Eater for 10gal



## Neoflynn (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey There, I am in need on some advice for a good bottom feeder/algae eater for my 10 gal tank that I am starting over, I got a pleco before, not sure what kind the fish store just called it plecostomus (sp?) and He turned into a poop machine and ruined my tank, so what is a good one to get for a 10 gal, and also what is a good community set up to get eventually I know for sure I want 1 or 2 dwarf frogs what else would you experts recomend? :help:


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

it was prop a bristlenoses of some kind _Ancistrus SP_

looking at your avatar do you play halo2?

- Jonno


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not really possible. Bottom feeders and algae eaters are not the same. Many types of catfish are bottom feeders. Many are algae eaters but not both.


----------



## Neoflynn (Feb 2, 2006)

I meant one or the other, I just want something that will help keep my tank clean, I was thinking maybe the cory catfish i believe there is a pygmy variety that would not outgrow my tank, just looking for some other options and for the record yes I am a big Halo fan!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

do you play xbox live because i'm a halo fan aswell


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well its going to depend on if you want a cleaner bottom or less algae.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well bottom feeders often will help algae levels inadvertantly because they clean up food before it becomes rotting and decaying food and put it into biomass instead of in the water.


----------



## Neoflynn (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I wont a bottom feeder more, especially if that will help with algae too, any other recomendations on what to put in my tank

yes I play xbox live my GT is the same as my name here Neoflynn


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the pygmy cories you spoke of earlier would be the best suited.


----------



## Neoflynn (Feb 2, 2006)

how many should i get? as i said i would like probably 2 dwarf frogs in there for sure, any suggestions on what else I could put in there to fill it up? I was thinking maybe the Mickey Mouse platys or Neon Tetras or maybe both, not sure the tank was a gift for my fiance so its really up to her but I am fishing (pun intended) for some ideas as to what to put in there


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

4 pygmy cories, 2 frogs, 6 neons... or substitute the neons with glolites, or black neons, or guppies, or maybe orange von rio tetras or cherry barbs
EDIT: now that I think about it, cherry barbs might be a little too active for a 10 gallon.


----------



## Neoflynn (Feb 2, 2006)

what do you think of the Mickey Platys, she really fell in love with these before (big disney fan) and also what should I put in first? sorry to be asking so many questions just want to be sure and do things right for my fishes sake


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Frogs are very, very messy. You may want to try snails (apple, mystery).


----------



## Neoflynn (Feb 2, 2006)

snails instead of the cory cats? or both? sorry I am a question factory...just trying to get things right


----------



## coffeejunkee09 (Jan 29, 2006)

get an Otocinclus. they are inexpensive (less that two dollars),they are the BEST algea eaters, and they never grow more that two inches long.
futhermore, they are docile and keep to themselves, so they can be kept very peacefully with aggresive fish.


----------



## Neoflynn (Feb 2, 2006)

do Oto's like to school do I need more than one or will one do fine in a 10 gal


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

otos like to school yes.


----------



## Neoflynn (Feb 2, 2006)

so two or 3 of those would be good then? plus my froggys and perhaps some mickey mouse platys would that be a good overall set up?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Otos are very sensative to water conditions. I wouldn't put them in a 10 gallon tank. Snails and cories would be fine. A bristlenose pleco would work also. You have a few options. Its just a matter of preference from there.


----------



## Neoflynn (Feb 2, 2006)

well we are going to leave here in a bit and go scout some out i will post names and what not here for some suggestions thanks again


----------



## Neoflynn (Feb 2, 2006)

allright just returned from the local PetsMart they didnt have much in the way of cory cats but here is what they had
Albino Cory Cat
corydoras aeneus
Aeneus Cory Cat
(wich had the same scientific name as the albino)
Poleatus Cory Cat
corydoras paleatus

I know none of these are the pygmy at least I dont think they are but would any of these work or do I need to look elsewhere for the pygmy's?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

For a 10 gal with 2 or 3 dwarf frogs, I would recommend 2 apple (mystery) snails and a clown pleco and a piece of real driftwood.
Otos like fast moving, clean and highly oxygenated water and frogs like a pond like setting. Not at all the same. Clown plecos love the pond like setting and do well in it. But they are wood eating plecos that also eat left over frogs food (bloodworms) and a some algae. The snails will take care of the rest. I have that same set up in a 15 gal and it works beautifully. 5 ADFs, 2 clown plecos and 3 apple snails. I do a weekly water change of 90% (high poop factor) and the frogs are laying eggs like crazy.


----------



## Neoflynn (Feb 2, 2006)

i was trying to avoid going the snail route I just think they look dumb in a fish tank, thats why i was thinking the catfish


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, I'm my 10G I got a male betta, 3 cory cats, and I'm thinking of a snail, but I here they make quite the mess... sorry I know this is your thread, but does anything cut down one fish waste or poo, or only waste food?

Thanks


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

hey dude whered you get that halo 2 avatar! thats so tight!


----------



## labrakity (Apr 3, 2006)

Do not get any of those corys are they grow to 3"-4" and are waaaay to big. Any pleco is also too big. Getting pygmy corys would be cruel because they are active and a 10 gallon is not big enough for them to move around in, also they need atleast 6 of them which would be overstocking. I suggest getting 2-3 ottos, as they are small, and the only good option apart from snails.


----------

